# From Berlin



## Raupi (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm Raupi (Nadine) from Berlin - Germany..

Breeding mice for show


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Nadine, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya Welcome


----------

